# RTP Area 2015



## jfickle (Mar 31, 2015)

Are the shrooms a poppin yet? I have not yet hunted these buggers in NC yet but use to all the time in Michigan. Heck we had a patch that grew in our yard every year so we just wouldn't mow that spot until they were done. Not sure how plentiful they are around here but from what I have heard they don't grow like they did in Michigan. I was just wondering if anyone has had any luck yet? I know its a bit early but should be soon right?


----------



## raylan givens (Apr 1, 2015)

This is my first year here in RTP, originally from Ohio. I read somewhere to search in the Jordan Lake area, but I don't know anyone here that has found any


----------



## greendave (Apr 3, 2013)

I think this upcoming wknd will be the start, I was tempted to go today, but i think its still a bit too early.
RTP area can be great, this season will only be my 5th year searching this area, first two years i collected hundreds, last three years have not been good, last year was better than the previous two though. I think the last few years the temps shot up too high too fast, so far the weather seems to be much more favorable this year. Check around any and all lowlands, near tulip poplars. I'll be sure to post when i find my first.

-Dave


----------



## jfickle (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks Dave, I plan to do some looking this weekend also. And if luck has it I will make a B-line to cliffs meat market for some good steaks and have a feast! Looking forward to seeing if any others have any luck.


----------



## jfickle (Mar 31, 2015)

Went out this afternoon for a bit, no luck. Any tips for finding them here in nc. I have already found it is much different than looking in Michigan. Soil is much different and the leaves are not near crunch up there. The 4 months of snow really help compact them and knock them flat in the ground.


----------



## greendave (Apr 3, 2013)

I checked a spot yesterday that has produced atleast a few (sometimes many many more) every year. I even saw some of my markers from last year, but did not see anything. I'm gonna push my start to mid-late next week, hopefully we get the rains that are forecast for every day mon-thurs.

-Dave


----------



## greenmon (Apr 7, 2015)

Nothing yet in Randolph County. I'll look again beginning of next week. The late cold snap has everything late so far.


----------



## mountainman0073 (Apr 27, 2013)

Went out this afternoon and found 20.This is the earliest I have found them in the mountains.Mainly in the ditches on the side of the road and the south facing slope of my good spot.


----------



## blueridge72 (Apr 23, 2013)

Found 4 small ones thursday the 9th, just east of RTP area. I hope this coming week will be good due to the rain yesterday.


----------



## jfickle (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone have luck today?


----------



## jake81 (Apr 12, 2013)

3 of us went out today up by eno river/falls lake. We ended up with about 70 greys/yellows. We found a nice area, but very tough picking. Most morels were small which makes spotting them tricky. Forest floor seemed dry...I dont think the area we searched had much rain last week like we had at my house near apex. Thinking about heading toward the mountains next weekend...we've had better luck up there in years past. Should be prime time next weekend as long as we get a little rain. Good luck hunters!


----------



## lisajean1970 (Apr 12, 2015)

I searched around my neighborhood in Raleigh and also at Lake Crabtree, but didn't find anything. I've been mushroom hunting for eight years and haven't ever found a morel. I am hoping this will be my year.


----------



## raylan givens (Apr 1, 2015)

I went out today and found nothing. I have a few spots in Ohio, but I don't know this area


----------



## grinder (Apr 8, 2014)

They're out there folks. Found a dozen this past Monday afternoon in the RTP area.

They've done been et.


----------



## lisajean1970 (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm not looking anymore. Never found one, tired of being disappointed. I actually get stressed out in the springtime now because of dreading morel season.


----------



## imagemarine (Mar 19, 2014)

Found 21 last Sat 4/11 ---- Should be killer this weekend. Don't stop looking-- I go around Falls Lake Game lands and have had great luck every year.
good luck everyone.


----------



## whitetailhunter (Apr 20, 2015)

I have been looking around falls game lands for years and haven't found one yet. Anybody that is finding them willing to go out and show me what I'm missing? Not looking to hone in on your spot just need to know what type of terrain to look for. I have check tulip poplar and elm. There are a lot of pines around the game lands by me also. Is that my problem? I used to find them by the pound as a kid growing up in Illinois. But just can't seem to find them here. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## imagemarine (Mar 19, 2014)

They aren't easy to find. You can find one here and there, but finding patches (honey holes) took be several years.
Found 55 yellows and greys 4/18. Made homemade pizzas with pepperoni and fresh morels. 
Only found a couple Blacks this year that were past prime. The blacks are a pain to find while fresh as they blend in so well with ground cover. 
Going out today for last time till next year. Rain and cool temps this past week may have started a 2nd mini season?
I'll post my findings.


----------



## jfickle (Mar 31, 2015)

It is almost that time again! We bought a few dried ones last week... Hoping those won't be the only ones I eat this spring!


----------

